# Solved: Plumo



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Sometimes when I run the game Plumo I get the following error message: Direct Player 6.0

Unable to copy the driver file C:\WINDOWS\dirdib.drv to your windows directory. Your disk may be full.

(Sometimes the game works, and most of the time it shows this. How do I fix this? What is causeing the problem??

Win XP Pro


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

What the hell is Plumo lol?


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Plumo is an interactive children aged CD game. And Plumo is the parrot. Now, could you answer the question?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Stupid question here but is the hard drive close to being full?


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Try google next time bud 

Here is the fix

Its the second problem (the second bold text part)


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

It's fixed. The problem was that the account was set to limited. When It's set to limited, you can't install or access certain things. So, I changed it to administrator and now everything works properly. And by the way, the disk is NOT full.


----------



## vitrag24 (Nov 4, 2006)

Still getting problem?
This would probably be fixed by allowing all users write access as well
as read to the windows folder. Not that the program should be trying to
copy its files into that folder when run, and general write access there
is *not* the normal setting. Right click on Windows folder - Properties - Security. There highlight Users and check 'Write' in the
Allow column, click Apply.

It may be sufficient to do this just while the program gets installed/or till you use it and then put things back to normal.


You should run program under admin account in windows.


----------



## vitrag24 (Nov 4, 2006)

BTW i'm also getting similer error while running another application.
I'm usnig windows vista home premium.
And it's not solved by copying that .dll file to windows and unable to select write [cant select/edit any option]..


----------

